# Issues Waking Up via Mobile App?



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Has anyone else experienced issues in waking up their car remotely via the mobile application recently? I reached out to support yesterday and mentioned that I should power down the car and perform a reset. Still having issues. Kind of a first world problem but being able to turn on the car remotely to start the AC during the summer is key!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Sometime 'waking' is very slow, any chance your car has been asleep a long time - supposedly there's a deep sleep that happens - good luck


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Yes but seems longer than usual. And as of late, not possible. I get network timeouts. The car is on WiFi outside. Should be OK. Seems to be working differently than before. I've had it for 3+ years now.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Have you tried the 2 thumb reset? Out of ideas


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ya I called service yesterday and they suggested a power down and then a reset. Next advice was to send it to the shop. Just curious if others were having an issue (maybe software related) rather than just me. Thanks for the thoughts though!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

To wake, you car has to see the cellular signal. It is possible, especially in a garage that the signal may have changed.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> To wake, you car has to see the cellular signal. It is possible, especially in a garage that the signal may have changed.


Car is outside. Again, the biggest indicator is that I haven't had this much trouble before.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> Kind of a first world problem but being able to turn on the car remotely to start the AC during the summer is key!


First world problem if it is slow, but if it won't connect at all, that is actually an issue. I went through several months of getting the time-out and no connection. It was with both my Tesla's and my Solar, so I knew it wasn't any one device's fault. I no longer have the issue and do not fully know what the problem was. But going though a VPN on my phone did make it work when it wouldn't otherwise. So just wondering if you've tried anything regarding your phone: reinstalling app, on WiFi vs cell, VPN vs not?


----------



## DWolvin (Mar 31, 2018)

My 2018 3LR had a bad day (help desk said 4 hard resets, only one by me), and since then has at least once a week required me to manually unlock the car to wake it up. it's got 2 to 3 bars on WiFi and full cellular sitting in my driveway. It's not huge (yet), but it's frustrating.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

DWolvin said:


> My 2018 3LR had a bad day (help desk said 4 hard resets, only one by me), and since then has at least once a week required me to manually unlock the car to wake it up. it's got 2 to 3 bars on WiFi and full cellular sitting in my driveway. It's not huge (yet), but it's frustrating.


What are you meaning by "manually unlocking" it? With the keycard? Or using the unlock button in the app? It sounds like you are describing an at-the-car issue with phone as key (Bluetooth) vs a remote login (cell/WiFi) issue that the OP describes.


----------



## DWolvin (Mar 31, 2018)

Using the phone, and yeah- it fails to connect or wake up until I get within Bluetooth range and then manually unlock in the phone app.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Just throwing this out there for another possible explanation:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...m-card-located-in-a-may-2018-build-tm3.16634/
Long story short, my May 2018 build was very problematic when it came to use of the app _if the car was in a deep sleep_.

Also, my LTE would cut in and out all the time, or the handoff from wifi to LTE would be a gamble, or even Homelink would get goofy after a new software version was downloaded.

The new LTE line replaceable unit solved all my problems. YMMV.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

DWolvin said:


> Using the phone, and yeah- it fails to connect or wake up until I get within Bluetooth range and then manually unlock in the phone app.


But unlocking via the phone app isn't using Bluetooth. It sounds like your cell connection is working, but it's your Bluetooth phone as key that is problematic.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> But unlocking via the phone app isn't using Bluetooth. It sounds like your cell connection is working, but it's your Bluetooth phone as key that is problematic.


If the app shows "Phone Key Connected" then it does use Bluetooth to unlock the car. I used to use this trick all the time when I had the unable to wake after deep sleep problem (fixed with HW3 replacement). After the Bluetooth unlock, the car switches from LTE to Wifi, so then it wakes after a minute or so. I could then go to the car and see that LTE had a slash with no signal for several more minutes.


----------



## DWolvin (Mar 31, 2018)

Went out to double check and couldn't, software update from 2021.4 to 2021.12.25.7 started, and it's blocking my cell strength. But the car did wake up. I'll kill sentry mode after the update and let it sleep a couple of hours and try again.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> First world problem if it is slow, but if it won't connect at all, that is actually an issue. I went through several months of getting the time-out and no connection. It was with both my Tesla's and my Solar, so I knew it wasn't any one device's fault. I no longer have the issue and do not fully know what the problem was. But going though a VPN on my phone did make it work when it wouldn't otherwise. So just wondering if you've tried anything regarding your phone: reinstalling app, on WiFi vs cell, VPN vs not?


Tried reinstalling the app. Tried waking it up this AM and same issue. Don't run a VPN and WiFi should be OK.

Service said next step is to take it in, so I guess that's what we're doing! Another Vehicle Connection Error.

Thanks.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I can attest to more problems waking up the car to connect. Noted it about 2-3 weeks ago. Car and phone have strong cell signals. One time I turned on Airplane mode and then turned off Airplane mode and it connected. Not sure if its the App or the car. But after 3 years of ownership, its more of a problem now.


----------



## DWolvin (Mar 31, 2018)

Ah- I'll try the airplane mode trick later. I tried waking the car remotely this morning and no dice- I had to get within BT range and pop the drivers door handle before it would wake ~ even unlock in the app did nothing. Usually that seems to force wakeup. Anyway, no connection standing three feet from the sleeping car, still in my driveway which is good enough to download updates.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> Tried reinstalling the app. Tried waking it up this AM and same issue. Don't run a VPN and WiFi should be OK.
> 
> Service said next step is to take it in, so I guess that's what we're doing! Another Vehicle Connection Error.
> 
> Thanks.


Note that if the car doesn't wake up at all, that's not related to WiFi. The car listens on LTE and Bluetooth while asleep, then will switch to WiFi once it wakes up.

It could just be a new software bug, but here are a few troubleshooting steps I've gone through in the past:

With car asleep, open app.
If car is awake for a few seconds, then transitions to "waking up" and doesn't wake, this indicates a WiFi connection problem at car.
If car says "waking up" from the start and doesn't wake, then likely either an LTE or phone/app problem.
Get close enough to the car so that your app shows Phone Key Connected (in Bluetooth range).
Press Unlock icon (this will try to unlock via Bluetooth instead of LTE).
If Bluetooth connection is working, car should flash lights and unlock.
If this fails, try toggling Bluetooth on/off or Airplane mode on/off.
After unlock/wake, car will now be listening on WiFi instead of LTE.
In a few seconds, if car now shows as awake in app, then it was an LTE problem at car.
If car still doesn't show as awake, could be WiFi problem or phone/app problem.
If it was LTE problem, go to car and put it in gear. Does the LTE icon have a slash through it? If so, could be LTE module problem. Replacing module has solved this for some of us.
For possible phone/app problem, toggle Bluetooth on/off and Airplane mode on/off.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Wow! What a diagnostic!

9) In a few seconds, if car now shows as awake in app, then it was an LTE problem at car.

I had to close the iOS application after unlocking, but on reload the car was awake (after unlocking the car via app bluetooth)

11) If it was LTE problem, go to car and put it in gear. Does the LTE icon have a slash through it? If so, could be LTE module problem. Replacing module has solved this for some of us.

Got into the car and it had 3-4 bars of LTE.

Thanks for all the assistance. Scheduled an appointment with Tesla in 2 weeks. We'll see!


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I can attest to more problems waking up the car to connect. Noted it about 2-3 weeks ago. Car and phone have strong cell signals. One time I turned on Airplane mode and then turned off Airplane mode and it connected. Not sure if its the App or the car. But after 3 years of ownership, its more of a problem now.


I noticed this problem a couple times after latest update. However, I also noticed it only happened at home leading me to suspect my WiFi. I rebooted everything, gateway, router, Wifi extension, and iPhone, and haven't had the problem since.


----------



## DWolvin (Mar 31, 2018)

Since my update (admittedly recent), my car has connected 100%. It might be slow to wake (up to 25 seconds), but it wakes.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

After Tesla looked through my log files, I was told it was either due to using a 3rd party app or poor cell signal. I do have a 3rd party application and think that's likely the culprit than cell phone location. I use Stats ONLY to turn on the climate control via Siri command on Apple Watch. Wish Tesla would develop for this and then I wouldn't need to have a 3rd party app.

They recommended that I delete the 3rd party application and change MyTesla account password.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

airj1012 said:


> After Tesla looked through my log files, I was told it was either due to using a 3rd party app or poor cell signal. I do have a 3rd party application and think that's likely the culprit than cell phone location. I use Stats ONLY to turn on the climate control via Siri command on Apple Watch. Wish Tesla would develop for this and then I wouldn't need to have a 3rd party app.
> 
> They recommended that I delete the 3rd party application and change MyTesla account password.


Please update us with your results after following their recommendation. Thanks. Cheers.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> After Tesla looked through my log files, I was told it was either due to using a 3rd party app or poor cell signal. I do have a 3rd party application and think that's likely the culprit than cell phone location. I use Stats ONLY to turn on the climate control via Siri command on Apple Watch. Wish Tesla would develop for this and then I wouldn't need to have a 3rd party app.
> 
> They recommended that I delete the 3rd party application and change MyTesla account password.


I don't use any third party apps, and have experienced this on super strong cell signals. Or local strong WiFi of the phone. It's hit or miss. Can be great for weeks/months and then for a period, it just won't connect until I open the car door manually. It's a less than 5% of the time problem. My opinion, Tesla isn't sure and is just guessing. Hope whatever you determine is good for your needs.


----------



## Rhm2020 (Aug 24, 2021)

I have the same issue. I am convinced it is related to the latest M3 car SW update (2021.12.25.7) This happened about a year ago and in discussion with support they said to wait for an upcoming sw update. I did and voila. I suspect they reintroduced the bug again I. The codeline.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I don't use any third party apps, and have experienced this on super strong cell signals. Or local strong WiFi of the phone. It's hit or miss. Can be great for weeks/months and then for a period, it just won't connect until I open the car door manually. It's a less than 5% of the time problem. My opinion, Tesla isn't sure and is just guessing. Hope whatever you determine is good for your needs.


Who had the super strong cell signal? You or the car? It's the car that matters, and wi-fi doesn't matter as it's the cell signal that wakes the car up.


----------



## Rhm2020 (Aug 24, 2021)

Rhm2020 said:


> I have the same issue. I am convinced it is related to the latest M3 car SW update (2021.12.25.7) This happened about a year ago and in discussion with support they said to wait for an upcoming sw update. I did and voila. I suspect they reintroduced the bug again I. The codeline.


I have a mobile service call scheduled for Sept 9th.

To Service
Ever since the last SW update 2021.12.25.7 I am unable to wake up my model 3 with the app on 3 different phones (two Android , 1 apple all with latest app)

- Car has strong LTE signal after I get in. 
- I can wake it up once I am within BT range by unlocking +locking door
- I can wake it up.when AC charging or left in Sentry mode.
- I have powered off and rebooted car 
- I have removed my dashcam usb
- I do not use any third party apps
- Data access is enabled
- I can access it via the app when it is charging
- It does not seem to come out of sleep and check LTE.


----------



## Rhm2020 (Aug 24, 2021)

Rhm2020 said:


> I have a mobile service call scheduled for Sept 9th.
> 
> To Service
> Ever since the last SW update 2021.12.25.7 I am unable to wake up my model 3 with the app on 3 different phones (two Android , 1 apple all with latest app)
> ...


I guess I'm talking to myself anyhow car just updated to 2021.24.4 was hoping it would solve problem and could cancel my appt for Sept 9. No luck.  . Tried in three different locations with LTE 4 bars (of 5) so solid signal. It's like it goes into full deep sleep . 
I'll update here for future reference what happens on the 9th.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Who had the super strong cell signal? You or the car? It's the car that matters, and wi-fi doesn't matter as it's the cell signal that wakes the car up.


I park my car outside my ski cabin where there is zero cell signal for many miles. It does have wi-fi but it's pretty weak. After the car goes to sleep I need to hold my phone up so it has line of sight through a window and, using the phone app, I lock or unlock the car. In about 5 seconds after that it connects via wi-fi and allows me to pre-heat or pre-cool the car without going outside.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Rhm2020 said:


> I guess I'm talking to myself anyhow car just updated to 2021.24.4 was hoping it would solve problem and could cancel my appt for Sept 9. No luck.  . Tried in three different locations with LTE 4 bars (of 5) so solid signal. It's like it goes into full deep sleep .
> I'll update here for future reference what happens on the 9th.


It really sounds like your LTE module is iffy and needs to be swapped out…like mine was in August 2020.


----------



## Rhm2020 (Aug 24, 2021)

Mike said:


> It really sounds like your LTE module is iffy and needs to be swapped out…like mine was in August 2020.


Thanks sounds likely. I will update people here for future reference once the techs take a look.


----------



## Rhm2020 (Aug 24, 2021)

Rhm2020 said:


> Thanks sounds likely. I will update people here for future reference once the techs take a look.


Final update. Tech was great. Checked all the hardware all good. He said there has been ALOT of connectivity issues since they updated the phone app, hence "why you keep getting car updates". He physically disconnected the power then reconnected...voila works like a charm. So it was some sort lowest level hardware rebbot needed. Cheers


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> I park my car outside my ski cabin where there is zero cell signal for many miles. It does have wi-fi but it's pretty weak. After the car goes to sleep I need to hold my phone up so it has line of sight through a window and, using the phone app, I lock or unlock the car. In about 5 seconds after that it connects via wi-fi and allows me to pre-heat or pre-cool the car without going outside.


Sorry. To correct myself slightly, it's cellular or Bluetooth that wakes the car up, but not Wi-Fi.

Most people don't really think about their garage doors being metal shields that block cellular signals. Dependent on the orientation of the cell site, the door and the car, the door can cause a lot of issues.


----------



## Vincestx (12 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> To wake, you car has to see the cellular signal. It is possible, especially in a garage that the signal may have changed.


----------



## Vincestx (12 mo ago)

How can the cellular signal be changed?


----------



## bradkeller (Nov 14, 2017)

Vincestx, I don't know the answer to your question. 

But I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread. I've been having this problem for a few weeks now (maybe even months, since time no longer has any meaning). It came to a head yesterday when it was sub-zero outside and we couldn't warm up the car ahead of time, and one of the passenger door windows got stuck and we couldn't close the door properly. I've scheduled a service appointment, but it's not for a few weeks. I also used Teslafi and have completely revoked the token, so it no longer speaks to the car. I don't know if that's a factor or not. I think I also have stats set up, which I'm also going to revoke, just to test.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Vincestx said:


> How can the cellular signal be changed?


A tree moving will change the cellular signal.
Cellular companies regularly change the configuration on the towers that they have. In case you missed it, there's a big brawl between the FCC and FAA with 5G going in. And when 5G goes in, they end up changing a lot up on the tower.

There are LOTS of reasons why a cellular signal will change.


----------

